# pulsing/surging A/C Compressor *fixed*



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,


I know this come up before and I know some have reported that replacing the A/C compressor resolves the surging issue (most of the time)


Well I had my compressor replaced yesterday and it worked!.... its niiiice and quiet inside the car now horrrrray!


Anyway's it took me 3 tries to finally get this done under warranty, what I had to do was pull in there while my car was nice and warm after a good drive and the A/C was surging pretty bad. The one thing that really made it stand out is if you put your hand on that big hose running across the front of the engine bay. You can really feel the surging through it.

I showed them that and they replaced the compressor no probs.

For those who have not heard of this issue, it only occurs when the A/C is *OFF


*The work order I have also says they found an internal fault in the compressor


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

They had to replace mine twice.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I know this come up before and I know some have reported that replacing the A/C compressor resolves the surging issue (most of the time)
> ...




Jaycruze
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this resolved for you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

